# Looking for LOR sequences



## wyomingfiredude (Aug 2, 2012)

I am a newbie looking for a couple lor sequences, I am looking for Rob Zombie's Dragula and the purple people eater, If any can help me out it would be greatly appreciated.. Any channel count is ok as I will modify. Again Thank You


----------



## wyomingfiredude (Aug 2, 2012)

If you have the two sequences you can email them to [email protected]


----------



## wyomingfiredude (Aug 2, 2012)

Newbie still looking for lor sequences can anyone please help me find these sequences. I am unable to pay 30 dollars or more otherwise I will be sleeping on the couch because I have already spent my limit according to my wife. Thank you Breian


----------

